# Tips For Maintaining Garden Tools



## Adam_Morgan (May 30, 2010)

It's great to see you sharing your tips and information. People can use your info to do things in proper way. Thank you for your tips. I 've got a blog about my experience with building a wood garden shed too. I hope that by reading it, others will gain some helpful knowledge and appreciation for a garden shed correctly.
.-= Adam Morgan´s last blog ..Build Wooden Garden Shed for Your Stuffs =-.


----------



## element321 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great tips. I try and take care my tools at least once or twice a season. I have a mixture cheap and good tools. My cheap tools, I generally do not care if they are taken care of. But my good ones, I treat them well.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

True. I try to take extra care of my best tools. It really seems to pay off in the long run because they tend to last a lot longer.


----------



## [email protected]_garden_wood_benches (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful advice. The temptation is strong at the end of the season just to toss everything in the shed, but I know from past experience that the headache when getting started in the spring is not worth it. Not only will the tools require a lot of maintenance in the spring, some will likely be damaged so much that they need replaced.

Stan Horst
Publisher: BetterBenches.com


----------

